# Sand Boa Enclosure Heating



## kait_singhofen (2 mo ago)

I’m trying to set up an enclosure for baby KSB. I have a 20 gal long tank as well as a heat mat on the bottom of one side of the tank. I’ve been reading online that I may also need a basking lamp or some sort of extra heat. Could anyone confirm that a second source of heat is necessary?


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Personally I would ditch the mat for a basking lamp. These are snakes that burrow down to escape heat. So to give a heat source that they have to burrow down to reach to use must be rather confusing!
Sand boas also need a high ambient air temperature, which a mat cannot provide.


----------

